# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Coralife Aqualight vs. JBJ. Coralife under Canopy?



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Planted tank would be 36l x 15x x 20h (that works out to about 47 gallons).

Can't decide between a Coralife or JBJ hood unit. Probably the 2x96w model.
(Too much light?)
Plan to put either one over a glass lid to prevent fish jumps & evaporation. 
Unit will either sit right on glass or use tilt legs.

Question:

JBJ explicitly says do not put their model inside a canopy.

Coralife says "Aqualights produce heat and should NOT be placed inside canopies that are not well ventilated. Many canopies have an open back that allows air to flow through the canopy. Check to see if cool air flows through the canopy. If cool air does not flow through, or the canopy is against a wall or completely enclosed, a fan must be installed in the canopy to move cool air through the canopy while the Aqualight is in operation. Failure to install a fan under these conditions can result in unit failure."

So with Coralife Aqualight there is an implied open, if properly ventilated, that it can go under a canopy. I think this is because the fans are on the top of the Coralife unit and not on the sides, like the JBJ unit. Has anyone done this, put a Coralife under a canopy with an open back? Did you add a fan or two as well? If so, can you just screw the fan on the back and point it inward to blow in outside air? Why would I want to put it under a canopy you ask? Well, if I ever want the option of adding a decorative canopy in the future, it's nice to know I have that option with the Coralife.

Also, is the JBJ's internal fans noticeably more noisey than Coralife?

Are the reflectors pretty much equal?

thanks!
steve


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Planted tank would be 36l x 15x x 20h (that works out to about 47 gallons).

Can't decide between a Coralife or JBJ hood unit. Probably the 2x96w model.
(Too much light?)
Plan to put either one over a glass lid to prevent fish jumps & evaporation. 
Unit will either sit right on glass or use tilt legs.

Question:

JBJ explicitly says do not put their model inside a canopy.

Coralife says "Aqualights produce heat and should NOT be placed inside canopies that are not well ventilated. Many canopies have an open back that allows air to flow through the canopy. Check to see if cool air flows through the canopy. If cool air does not flow through, or the canopy is against a wall or completely enclosed, a fan must be installed in the canopy to move cool air through the canopy while the Aqualight is in operation. Failure to install a fan under these conditions can result in unit failure."

So with Coralife Aqualight there is an implied open, if properly ventilated, that it can go under a canopy. I think this is because the fans are on the top of the Coralife unit and not on the sides, like the JBJ unit. Has anyone done this, put a Coralife under a canopy with an open back? Did you add a fan or two as well? If so, can you just screw the fan on the back and point it inward to blow in outside air? Why would I want to put it under a canopy you ask? Well, if I ever want the option of adding a decorative canopy in the future, it's nice to know I have that option with the Coralife.

Also, is the JBJ's internal fans noticeably more noisey than Coralife?

Are the reflectors pretty much equal?

thanks!
steve


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a custom sealife and a coralife fixture, I dont like either of their fans for the noise. The coralife rattles sometimes and I have to push the grating to silence it. The heat issue can be solved. They dont produce enough heat to require a window AC unit, a couple 12" fans would be plenty I bet.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

All the Coralifes I sell have NO fans. Maybe different models do. JBJ says their fixtures should NEVER be put inside a canopy, and their fixtures now have three built in fans. It would not be a good idea to put either in a canopy. If you are concerned about fish jumping out, get a glass cover for the tank.


----------

